# Ontario Triple Crown



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

Will the groups be piered this weekend at the Third Leg of Triple Crown in Halton??


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Being a random start I can't enforce it!! It would be the right thing to do, so maybe everyone can get together with their own groups??


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

You not doing a shotgun start then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Josh, what is the cost of this shoot? Is the normal price $15/person. Thanks.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Bigjono - unfortunately it has been printed as a random 8am start. I think Josh is trying to have everyone on the course by 11am so no one is waiting around for the awards at the end. We have some shooters traveling a far distance and want to be able to get them on the road at a reasonable time as well as everyone else who would like to be home before dark.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Jon - it will be random from 8 till 12
Dave - $20 for non triple crown, $30 for triple crown


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Where are you putting the practice range then Josh because it has targets behind it so if 8am starters are down there 10am arrivals can't warm up. Unless of course you've thought of this already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Ooo... trad guy has a point... no warm up? bad squishy...


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Especially for the trad guy... :wink:


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

I know Josh has worked hard to make some new lanes and move targets around to accommodate the random start and practice range.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

I figure it's only the trad guys that come out that early anyway!! No one has to worry about getting hit!! Lol
Or maybe the mankini class allows for a sight now? ukey:

I did think of that! We will be using the rifle range for practice!! Thanks for the vote of confidence


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

joshwebb said:


> I figure it's only the trad guys that come out that early anyway!! No one has to worry about getting hit!! Lol
> Or maybe the mankini class allows for a sight now? ukey:
> 
> I did think of that! We will be using the rifle range for practice!! Thanks for the vote of confidence


I ain't no Trad guy so I'm ok then 
Looking forward to the course Josh, I'm sure you've set us a good one. I'm Shooting compound/crossbow Untalented this time so have a sign in sheet ready 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Big thanks to Josh, Daniella and the guys at Halton today. That was a tough course for us CCUT class guys. With a bum arm I will take my 330 any day on a tricky layout like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome shoot today at Halton. Very tough... but not dirty. I had a blast. Congrats to Josh and Daniella and the guys at Halton. Good work... keep it up.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job on the Halton shoot today. The course was in excellent condition and laid out very well. I loved the over the edge gator shot. One of the best targets of the day. The burgers, dogs and chips at lunch were great as well. Hats off to all those who helped put on a great 3rd leg of the Triple crown event.
I think those late starters did a great job as well at getting through all 40 targets in record time.:teeth:

Congrats again Josh, Daniella and their help on putting on a great shoot.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

araz2114 said:


> Awesome shoot today at Halton. Very tough... but not dirty. I had a blast. Congrats to Josh and Daniella and the guys at Halton. Good work... keep it up.


let be honest, it may not have been dirty but that josh got so close to the dirty line you could smell him coming from a distance :smile: and it was great, ill attend your shoot anytime just to say" you didnt get any of my arrows and never will again ha," had a good day thanks to you and daniella 

wayne


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Considering Josh and Daniella pretty much do this on their own the course was set up exceptionally well. Congratulations to both of you and Ferdinand.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks to Josh, Daniella and all the Halton crew that helped set up the very challenging course today. Excellent target placement as usual Josh. Well run and organised shoot with a really good turnout. Thanks.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> let be honest, it may not have been dirty but that josh got so close to the dirty line you could smell him coming from a distance :smile: and it was great, ill attend your shoot anytime just to say" you didnt get any of my arrows and never will again ha," had a good day thanks to you and daniella
> 
> wayne


Nearly got something else of yours on that gator I hear though Wayne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

yes, not gonna lie I was scared


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks to Josh His* better half *and all that helped out at Halton yesterday. It was a great finish to a great year for the Tripple Crown abd it was tough enough to change things around in the standings. Thanks to all who came out and made this day and tournament a fun and great time


----------



## N8trby (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I know I said earlier that the IBO has tougher courses but I will have to eat my shirt.:angel: That was a Tough one. Very tricky Josh. Ranks right up there with IBO. Had a Great time and actually shot the best ever with 2 arrows left from 5 I came with. came in 1st in walk ins beating Terry McMillen. Again Great Job Halton


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Great shoot and great course! 385 in K50 with Nanos for me! Second highest score of the day I heard! Tough course and a hell of a good time had by all! Good show! Glad I brought my guess finder out to play! Thanks to the 2 of you!


----------



## greygrouse (Mar 22, 2012)

The M60 group had a great time. Josh's course made the day very interesting in a good way. Peer grouping and a shotgun start might be worth consideration by the OAA for the 2014 Triple Crown. I think both the clubs and competitors involved would appreciate it.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

greygrouse said:


> The M60 group had a great time. Josh's course made the day very interesting in a good way. Peer grouping and a shotgun start might be worth consideration by the OAA for the 2014 Triple Crown. I think both the clubs and competitors involved would appreciate it.


Peer grouping is already supposed to be done at the triple crown legs, unfortunately some legs decide not to do it. This was brought up as a motion at the AGM a couple years ago and was approved.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Mike is right!! Peer grouping is supposed to happen for all legs of the triple crown and where applicable in the championship rounds! Unfortunately it is very difficult to enforce peer grouping on a random start!! 
There were some errors in the oaa schedule this year that didn't get caught until too late!! 

Mike and I discussed the option of changing the date and time of the shoot, and decided it would cause problems trying to inform everyone!! 

Either way, lesson learned, and something to keep in mind for future events!!
There was a very steep learning curve for me at this event and I do appreciate everyone's patients!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

joshwebb said:


> Mike is right!! Peer grouping is supposed to happen for all legs of the triple crown and where applicable in the championship rounds! Unfortunately it is very difficult to enforce peer grouping on a random start!!
> There were some errors in the oaa schedule this year that didn't get caught until too late!!
> 
> Mike and I discussed the option of changing the date and time of the shoot, and decided it would cause problems trying to inform everyone!!
> ...


Hey Josh, you did a great job and have my full support with any future projects you get involved with mate. I know it was a tough course because I blanked one but some of the moans I heard were totally unfounded and to be honest, came from guys who moan about everything.
Hopefully see you at HaHa in Sept.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Josh, a great big round of applause to you on that course. I loved it. It was a true test for sure. Shot placement was critical. It was not a chip and putt round which was nice to see. Sort of like a Major in golf. Separates the archers from the shooters.

JD


----------

